# Well running dry



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I have gotten called from 3 different companys regardng work.I sent a few emails to some and told them about the licensing issue.I have spoken to cyprexx,Usbest,Truassets and they tell me that can not find anyone to do the work let alone licensed.I was like the prices you guys pay and the requirements no one wants the hassle.I see a flood of ads on craigslist continuously seeking contractors everyday.Could it be finally the Well is running dry???


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

People are finally saying no. :thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Filter thru the media and political spin and you will see that unemployment is still rampant and household income down.

There are a whole lot of out of work people who will change career paths to whatever they need to to make their house payment. 
Teachers, pool installers, union guys, name an industry that is downsizing. That is also one of the reasons you see so much shoddy work. They are not moving into a field similar to what they are left.

There are plenty of nationals that will sign a guy up and let them go 60 days without the E&O and other requirements you and I are required to have. That is enough time for them to catch up on work orders. By then, the sub has burned out, gone broke and/or realized they cannot survive doing this kind of work.

No the well isn't running dry and won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

The well is bone dry of qualified business' doing respectable honest work.

The pond is quite full of new comers with a dream.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Filter thru the media and political spin and you will see that unemployment is still rampant and household income down.
> 
> There are a whole lot of out of work people who will change career paths to whatever they need to to make their house payment.
> Teachers, pool installers, union guys, name an industry that is downsizing. That is also one of the reasons you see so much shoddy work. They are not moving into a field similar to what they are left.
> ...


Most exultant post, "Zuse gives you Deep Bow" Now is all i have to do i figure a way to capitalize on the CHAOS that coming.

Its nice to have a day off, Happy 4th.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I just cant work with these prices anymore


----------



## Cocky Rocky (Jul 10, 2013)

*Can't figure this one out*

Don't mean to hijack this thread or stray too far off topic, but what really get's my goat is go to YouTube and search under field inspections or similar and you will find HUNDREDS of videos of people in the field demonstrating how this field operates! Or at least, how the field personnel operate, not the actual order mills or cubicle monkeys. Like this field needs MORE no experience hacks to drive prices down EVEN MORE! That garbage just burns me up :wallbash:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I have gotten called from 3 different companys regardng work.I sent a few emails to some and told them about the licensing issue.I have spoken to cyprexx,Usbest,Truassets and they tell me that can not find anyone to do the work let alone licensed.I was like the prices you guys pay and the requirements no one wants the hassle.I see a flood of ads on craigslist continuously seeking contractors everyday.Could it be finally the Well is running dry???


Karma is one nasty thing


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Splinterpicker said:


> Karma is one nasty thing


Karma is pronounced - 'HA HA! F*ck YOU!'... :thumbup:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Karma is pronounced - 'HA HA! F*ck YOU!'... :thumbup:


 As hester would say YEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPP

Got a call from Cyprix last week over an app I put in 2 years ago !!1 I said NO I have gone to work for state of Washington. He was dumb founded and I said Goodbye


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

In the beginning of the season we lost all of our properties for recuts to another "company". Well since that happened we loaded up on private customers and raised our prices for the banks. We now charge nothing less than the HUD and FAnnie max for the grass recuts (minus 15%) discount.
Guess what we have now gotten about 30 back and everyone has been a bid and approved because they were so bad. Like they say, you get what you pay for.
At this point, I really don't care whoever says our prices are to high, oh well then go back to the hacks.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> In the beginning of the season we lost all of our properties for recuts to another "company". Well since that happened we loaded up on private customers and raised our prices for the banks. We now charge nothing less than the HUD and FAnnie max for the grass recuts (minus 15%) discount.
> Guess what we have now gotten about 30 back and everyone has been a bid and approved because they were so bad. Like they say, you get what you pay for.
> At this point, I really don't care whoever says our prices are to high, oh well then go back to the hacks.


I quiet them at first of the mowing season, haven't looked back! They can still get people around here to work for there low prices!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We just received 101 new orders in Kentucky reassigned from another vendor. Someone must not be doing their job?

Looks like I'm gonna be busy!:whistling2:


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We just received 101 new orders in Kentucky reassigned from another vendor. Someone must not be doing their job?
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna be busy!:whistling2:


I don't know what company do you work but if it's SG, then I hope you make money on the cuts, we dumped all the cuts and no regret. It could have been someone that just decided to call it a quit.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

newreo said:


> I don't know what company do you work but if it's SG, then I hope you make money on the cuts, we dumped all the cuts and no regret. It could have been someone that just decided to call it a quit.


CH Would only do SG work if hell froze over like the rest of us.Probably not even then


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I recall several properties we did for safeguard in years past, where the neighbors hired us to handle their lawn work based just on the quality jobs we did on the SG yards. I recall those specifically because Safeguard refused to pay based on photo QC reviews.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> CH Would only do SG work if hell froze over like the rest of us.Probably not even then


Our company will never work for Safeguard. As well as a few others.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Our company will never work for Safeguard. As well as a few others.


With you on this one. We made decent money until last year on cuts and other things. Now, with their requirements and pay, it's a total joke. We met contractors that would do their cuts on front and stage the rest of the pictures. We don't do that type of work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

newreo said:


> With you on this one. We made decent money until last year on cuts and other things. Now, with their requirements and pay, it's a total joke. We met contractors that would do their cuts on front and stage the rest of the pictures. We don't do that type of work.



It's been a total joke for years and the decent money went away with Bill Clinton.

They are not a company I would even consider working for ever.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

*got this off of facebook*

Well when you thought it could not get any worse,SG sent out memo that they will be monitoring your time at these properties,"How long does it take you to mow a yard",it only took you 15 minutes,we are paying you to much,your pay will be cut from $30 to $5.


If this is true ,they will not have anyone cutting grass for them!


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone have a copy of this ''memo"?


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes I do. The Safeguard VP of Vendor Management sent it out. It relates to their photo direct phone app and their plan for it moving forward. In one of the paragraphs, it mentions monitoring time at properties, more specifically, reasonable time at properties. 
There are so many ways to argue against it, but, I'm in a wait and see mode. Also, they want separate pictures for each work order, even of you have mulitiple orders at one house at the same time. Thats outrageous, but, i have a feeling they will provide a fix for that in the near future when someone up there realizes its a stupid idea. I have to give Safeguard credit. The photo direct app is pretty awesome. I took 1200 pictures today, and no order took more than 5 minutes to send. They keep improving the app.


----------

